# My RC Drift Car, S15/TC3



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

Well I have been around the drift scene for a while now and I already have had a yokomo Drift car but I didn't quite like the quality so i took a Factory Team TC3 i had laying around. Thrown it toghther and put alot of Blue Alluminum and any other blue parts i could find. milled the chassis and sanded it down. And bought and painted a Nobutero Taniguchi HKS S15 body by yokomo and here is the end result!
























The quality isnt the greatest due to it being a cam phone and all but you get the idea.


----------

